# "Bunny" (in keeping w/ this bunny trend)



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's Acacia. My 6+ year old princess. Had her since she was 4 months. She has given me every reason to be picky in choosing veggies and fruit in the store, for shrugging off the weird looks when I carry home an empty fully structured cardboard box, for being undeniably giddy when it comes to seeing a half-binky. 
She has always been a little shy and anti-social and she doesn;t like new things. But she loves her gigantic bunny condo, her stuffed grey friend (she grooms it and tosses it around), and she doesn't think "no, thanks" and "raisin" are possible in the same sentence. 
Also, she made it to August in the Bird and Small Animal 2013 calender [the last one pictured is her cal pic]


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Stop it bunny people! Seriously! Lol I'm kidding. Very nice.


----------



## principessa (Jan 30, 2013)

too adorable!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Her adorable nose needs kisses! She's too sweet!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha thanks guys 

She gets lots of kisses!! Her crooked blaze used to bother me a bit (it was the result of a serious abscess that affected her cheek bone, which subsequently fell off and was then sloughed off completely) but I knew she would still be my little model. She's mom's calender girl! (I realised after it uploaded that the sunny pic is NOT the calnder one but is from the same set of slides)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I think that crooked blaze adds character!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I do too now, but not while it was healing!! lol Consequently, the only video I ever caught of her doing a binky was when her zombie cheek scar was healing. I'll load it tomorrow bc I'm going to bed now.


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

Soo cute!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I love her crooked blaze! Makes me just want to kiss her little nose lol! She is adorable!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Awwww what a cute little bunny!!!! I want one. And a ferret. I want a bunny now, though!!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks  

I used to have a thing in which I preferred pets with symetrical markings (I still do but not as bad) so on pointed cats I tried to find a pattern. On my old broken chocolate mini rex, Akina, I couldn't.. SO that's when that sort of died down. But Acacia was so young when this happened and it momentarily upset me that her blaze would be crooked. Now, I know it adds character. Like a war wound (she got the abscess when she escaped her 4 foot tall pen and got into a scrap with Akina through her pen)

Anyway, true to my word- here's the video of her binkying. It's not very good quality unfortunately. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkV3MwsT9Sk&list=UUPNv-kRfd3Z7v_rMW58vE9Q

And here's Akina (If it was my choice I would have changed her name, my family members still confuse the 2 names 'Akina' and 'Acacia')

























It was a bonus that Akina LOVED people and attention. Couldn't get enough of her plush. There's a broken black mini rex male at the rescue now but I'm too afraid of a few factors of owning 2.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

It took me to the dog's hide and seek pizza. xD I found the vid though! That jump at the beginning is SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It took you to the wrong video!! (*cries*) I guess I need to log out of google to do it right. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbp0uIaWGkQ here it is  It's not a very good video but if you knew Acacia, you would know this was a huge moment! Even now I can't get her on camera, she's so anti-paparazzi.


----------

